# Charleston, SC reds



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> I am taking my Copperhead down to Charleston the day after Christmas to take a couple of buddies fishing for reds.  One has just moved there and the other is a mountain man, so our combined local knowledge of the area is approximately ZERO...
> 
> Pete


I have only lived in Charleston for 60 years and fly fished there for 16 years. So, take my comments with the respect that you think they deserve.

Spend 1 hour on plan A and then enjoy the great food the beautiful (BEAUTIFUL!!!) women and the incredibly well preserved historic city.

PS  If the weather is fishable the day after Christmas, I will meet you on any public landing you want and mark spots on maps to try. I'll probably be on the dock anyway if the weather is fishable.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Thanks, iFly! I just may take you up on that - beverages are on me!


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

Pete,

I have fished Charleston several times and the only valuable tip I have is - Don't wade in the pluff mud. It is not a pleasant experience. 

Good luck to you.

Trent


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> Pete,
> 
> I have fished Charleston several times and the only valuable tip I have is - Don't wade in the pluff mud.  It is not a pleasant experience.
> 
> ...


 ;D ;D yes I have given up many a pair of shoes. But do have a few local Pluff Mudd brews. Pay attention to the tide. It will drop real fast that last hour or so. The water should be getting much clearer by then. The fish will be schooling in the hundreds on the vast shallow mud flats. Then they will drop into the creeks at low tide. They don't venture far from the flat. So blind cast around the creek mouths and oyster beds while waiting on the tide. There are a few flats that are just deep enough that they stay on at low. There are also several flats that are hard enough to wade at high if you get a big tide. Your push pole will let you know if you can get out. Last Jan I was wade fishing up a tight creek in shorts and Tshirt. The weather can be wonderful at times in the winter. Put in at IOP and venture North will be your best bet for starters


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Thanks, iFly!  I just may take you up on that - beverages are on me!


Don't worry about the beverage. All visitors are welcome. Christmas is the perfect time to fish around here. Winter fishing is better than summer fishing around here but... don't tell anybody.

But... my rule of thumb for travel fishing trips has stood in pretty good stead with me. 1 in 5 will be as planned.  

I would LOVE to see a Copperhead in these local waters. Definitely haul her down (up) here.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the help y'all. The Copperhead is definitely coming with!
Pete


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, how did the fishing trip go? Charleston has such a cool vibe to it. My son and I chartered john Irwin last spring. We had limited luck but the weather was awful. We plan to trailer down there and fish some when we finish this Wenzel skiff overhaul.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

The trip got pushed back - heading down early Thursday and gonna fish Thursday and Friday. We decided to do this because the tides will be better - mid day lows. I'll give a report when I get back.

Pete


----------



## greyghost61us (Dec 8, 2014)

> The trip got pushed back - heading down early Thursday and gonna fish Thursday and Friday.  We decided to do this because the tides will be better - mid day lows.  I'll give a report when I get back.
> 
> Pete


How did the trip go? Or have you posted the report in another thread that I have missed somehow?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah Pete........fish story.


----------

